# [EVDL] High voltage (72V+) alternators and the new 42V auto standard



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Janet Plato wrote:
> 
> > But in the course of looking around to see what is out there, I noticed
> > that there seems to be some buzz in automotive circles about the new
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Tue, 15 Jul 2008 13:03:05 -0700, Robert MacDowell <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> 
> >- In 1992, the LT1 V8 engine became the first engine for the 36V/42V
> ...


----------

